
Hubot Play - rsenk330
http://zachholman.com/screencast/play/
======
Omnipresent
Loved it. Though at first I thought it would hook up to rdio api rather than
go throughout dumping library onto a central Mac. On another note I like these
screen casts, keep em coming.

~~~
holman
Pull Requests welcome for Last.fm/Spotify/rdio. :) Doing a centralized server
was the easiest way to avoid the whole "I have a rare song on my desktop that
I really want to play and now I'm mad I can't play it on the speakers."

~~~
badhairday
I might have just found my weekend project.

~~~
xpaulbettsx
If you're gonna do Rdio support anyways, add support so that remote people can
listen to whatever's currently playing in the office :)

------
vasco
Man, finally somebody that doesn't install stuff on the screencast

------
stevelosh
With subtitles:
[http://www.universalsubtitles.org/en/videos/ZEURQew49NcH/inf...](http://www.universalsubtitles.org/en/videos/ZEURQew49NcH/info/)

(feel free to translate into other languages)

------
martey
"As you can see here there's also a download link, so if you _legally_
obtained this music and have _full rights_ to this music, you can download a
copy straight from the browser to your machine."

Unfortunately, with the current state of online music store terms of services,
it is unlikely that this is the case for the majority of music in most
people's collections.

~~~
adaml_623
I think the only way you could have full rights is if you had just recorded
the music yourself. (After writing/composing it yourself)

------
ethank
This will lead to a war, but in the end, this war shall be good.

A war with a 500 watt amp driving it.

On this note, I wish Sonos had an API. You can hack in UPNP commands to it
though, so that might work.

------
loci
If you like the concept but don't like Ruby (like me) then check out Jukebox:
<https://github.com/lociii/jukebox>

------
Axsuul
I can see this hurting productivity, kinda like turntable.fm. Still totally
awesome though!

~~~
hansef
c.f. also non-work-related internet use in general, bathroom breaks, staring
out the window and thinking, and other productivity-killing pursuits on
"company time" ;)

------
chrishenn
Is there another way to control it besides campfire? (like through the web
part)

~~~
holman
You can do most of it through the web (actual pause+play controls will be
coming soon).

It's got a really easy API, though, so you can build other clients without too
much trouble.

------
alduler
So the whole chatroom gets to listen to this or just you?

~~~
holman
Everyone in the same room as you. (Physical room. In meatspace.) Or wherever
your speakers are located.

